# Qld 30May2012 Scarby to Woody Point



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Trevor (K1) and I discussed today's forecast at 0430 by phone this morning&#8230;

Winds: South to South East winds 15 to 20 knots reaching 25 to 30 knots at times. Lighter South to South West winds over Western Bay early morning
Seas: 0.9Mtrs to 1.2 Mtrs
Weather:	Scattered Showers	14 to 22 degrees temperature
Tides: 2.11Mtrs @ 0400 & 0.50Mtrs @ 1043

After some deliberation, we decided to have a lash&#8230; the coast-line would shelter us from the wildest winds, but squalls coming across the bay could become a bother&#8230; however if they created too much of a drama, we could beach the kayaks, or ride out the worst of it.

One of the main deciders was really that Trev needs the fitness that comes from long paddles, and drifting for snapper like I usually do, just doesn't do it for him&#8230; so it was going to be a fitness run! ie with lures hanging out the back!

I hit the water just before dawn, and whilst waiting for K1 to hit the scene, picked up an undersized tailor trolling outside Flag Reef. This was the first fish that my new Sebile Koolie hooked&#8230; I say new, because the one that's been catching all those species is now clinging to a snag in the North Pine River&#8230; Damn! That was a great lure!

Trev arrived and hooked a yellowtail pike before he'd even paddled a stroke! Good omen, he reckoned.

Just before reaching Osbourne Point, I released a 43cm snapper&#8230; again the the Koolie.

Trev elected to troll inside Shield St Reef, and I went on the outside&#8230; neither of us benefited fish-wise from our elected trolls. He even trolled under the Redcliffe Jetty, but had to beach his craft to do some running repairs to his lines through twist.

In the mean-time, we both donned rain gear just prior to getting pissed upon by a passing squall. There was a bit of sea from it, but not enough to cause any worries, and after the rain, the sea returned to its former state.

Off again and past Redcliffe Point, expecting some excitement from that area, but nothing eventuated, and after reaching the surf-lifesavers' hut, (locals refer to them as the Redcliffe Ripple Riders 'cos we don't get too much surf at Reddie) we saw the back end of commercial netters as they cleared their nets after doing a shot from the beach on the North end of Suttons Beach.

Trev suggested some outrageous things that we could do to help them on their way&#8230; I guess he has no time for commercial netters from what he said. I've got just as much time for them as well, but you just can't do that, my boy! Not the done thing!

Another squall came over, but no dramas again&#8230; just the inconvenience of having to wear wet weather gear. However&#8230; I'm pleased that I had it to wear&#8230; grumble-bum!

I stopped to have a pee and discard the rain-gear for a while&#8230; tossed in some soft plastics for that period of time&#8230; might as well have left them at home for all the good they did today. I wouldn't have had to clean them if I had.

Next thing I know, K1's telling me that he's trolled right up to the Green Zone, catching another yellowtail pike on the way&#8230; so now we're heading back to Scarby, but doing it slowly.

Between Redcliffe Point and the jetty, I picked up another undersized tailor and a decent yellowtail pike.

After another brief patch of rain, the sea flattened off dramatically&#8230; enough to have Trev suggesting we troll off to Scarbly and fish some of our usual spots&#8230; drawing enthusiastic grunts from me.

However&#8230; as we reached Osbourne Point, although there was no squalls to drive it, the wind changed to South East and upped the ante! 18knots gusting to 20!

This drew a reaction from K1, as he didn't relish having to paddle hard into a 20knots South Easterly, to get back to the launching area (that's what he'd have to do if he trolled right down to North Reef) as he was tiring already.

The alternative was to head home, and that's what we did.

Not a lot of fish caught, but the paddle for fitness was achieved&#8230;

That's our story and we're stickin' to it!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Regarding wind strengths Jimbo, I guess it depemds on which AWS you refer to in BOM observations. I suspect Redcliffe AWS is the airport, but closer to the mark for us is the Inner Beacon AWS, which recorded 18 knots, gusting to 25 knots at midday.

From the sea state we experienced, and the gusts trying to remove the paddle from our grip, I would think this AWS is a more reliable indicator for any Redcliffe Peninsula yakking.

All in all, a good training run, maintaining my incredible physique in top condition. :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay fellas.

ive found these very windy miserable days days can provide the best fishing.

i usually tie up to a beacon (i know, thats naughty but you can quickly exhaust yourself in 20 to 25 knots).

actually managed to bag out on legal snapper for the first time ever doing this though they were all just 40 cm.

the downside is sitting in that wind with rain, you soon start to shiver. also constantly holding fish between your knees while you de hook seems to cause a terrible itchy rash, do snapps exude some reactive slime.

the other thing is to hold the rod with both hands as with rain and slime the damm thing nearly slips out when you get struck

is there a waterproof thin wetsuit you would recommend.

cheers pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats a fair old hike Jimbo, Trevs are hard task master. If he suggests a quick paddle to the Pearl Channel next Wednesday with the breeze at your back, might pay to make excuses.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

grinner said:


> is there a waterproof thin wetsuit you would recommend.


Pete, Jim [jumaji] who is also a motor cyclist wears a one piece light weight rain suit used on the bike and worn over his clothes, and comes off the water after 3 hours in the yak dry as a bone and comfortable in any amount rain and wind. Also can paddle and cast with ease while wearing the suit.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Keen effort fella's worthy of more fish but sometimes it's nice to just get out   
Cheers
Ant


----------



## Nanga59 (Jul 28, 2009)

G'day Jimbo

I swung past the park at Scarby on Wednesday to see if there were any brave souls in kayaks out in the briny. I noticed your car in the carpark at the southern end and suspected that the other young fellow would be therebouts as well. I continued and upon entering the northern carpark recognised a familiar vehicle that belongs to K1.

I parked and looking out across the bay and whitecap after whitecap I spotted you both between ups and downs of the seas, I was thinking you chaps must be onto something, turns out you weren't. . . . Oh well, the other young chap suggested he needed to loose a bit of ballast last time I saw him so the long paddle would have helped.

Hoping to see you both out there again soon.

John

P.S. Sorry to hear about Sebile, a shame to loose her to a frigging snag. She should have died a better death after all the battles she'd fought and won.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Jimbo,

I always love reading your posts.

The "trolling for fitness" is a good thing to pursue. I also need the exersize (drifting doesnt give). Do you find you are traveling too fast for snapper?

Also, what size koolie? How deep does she run on a medium paced troll?

cheers, Pip


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Regarding wind strengths Jimbo, I guess it depemds on which AWS you refer to in BOM observations. I suspect Redcliffe AWS is the airport, but closer to the mark for us is the Inner Beacon AWS, which recorded 18 knots, gusting to 25 knots at midday.
> 
> From the sea state we experienced, and the gusts trying to remove the paddle from our grip, I would think this AWS is a more reliable indicator for any Redcliffe Peninsula yakking.
> 
> ...


Incredible, all right! :lol: :lol:

We discussed yesterday's winds on the phone last night, Trev, and Inner Beacon recorded an hour of North winds... I fished Scarby area for 6 hours, and believe you me, nothing from the North. :?

However, I guess that could stem from the squally showers that came across... they seemed to come from any direction... I couldn't work out which one would actually get me, so I wore the rain gear just in case.

A couple of months ago, due to my distaste for wearing rain-gear unnecessarily, I waited until it was really necessary to don it, and just as I was about to do so, off went the line and I was into a really nice snapper... AND wet through to the core... AND bloody cold!

But... I did achieve a warm fuzzy feeling to go with the miserables... I'd landed a lovely snapper!

However... I did learn from that experience... I now don't wait to be sure I need rain-gear on... I put it on much earlier. The dampness still sneaks in, but it's a lot warmer than wet to the core in windy conditions.

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

liam8227 said:


> Thats a long run. I have found myself cursing the decision to go fishing on such days. That said that little yak of yours Jim just rides the swell so nicely. It could be that my frame catches the wind....


Liam... before I was introduced to snapper fishing by drifting softies, I used to troll flat-out with Abu Killers (floating 6inch models) and catching fish was a bonus... but tailor, mackerel (schoolies plenty of and one spanish that was beaten beside the yak, but seemed to then swallow the lure and take another bite, and nipped the line... bugger!), snapper and even bream fell to that method.

The long run you referred to was quite commonplace to me then, and after drifting softies for snapper, the Scarby/Woody Point run died a natural death... not enough time in the day for the long run as well.

I would never suggest that your frame catches more wind than mine... or do you mean the yak frame???

Cheers Liam... Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

grinner said:


> hay fellas.
> 
> ive found these very windy miserable days days can provide the best fishing.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete... I have often considered being naughty as did you, but the method I use when drifting doesn't work well when anchored to the one spot.

I suspend one softie mid-water (at least try to) on the overhead gear, and fish very close to the bottom with the thread-line outfit, letting out line and jigging regularly... let out... jig jig... (memories) and the thread-line catches most snapper (plus flatties, sole, bream, grunter, grassies, moses perch and GRINNERS  of course).

With reasonably strong winds, I do the (quickly exhaust yourself in 20 to 25 knots) quite regularly, but have conditioned to it over time... and have found, like you, that some of the best catches come on days like this, but not on this particular day.

Bag-out's good, hey!? and it is often said that size doesn't matter... (usually said defensively).

I place caught fish on the skirt in front of me... it acts then as a small table to work upon, but soaks up the said fish slime, and although I hose and scrub it at home, it begins to honk quite strongly... but I put up with it... much better than not catching fish, eh? At least I don't get the reactive rash as you do... are you sure that's the real cause???

I can't help you re the rain-gear... mine's pretty basic, and isn't as effective as I'd like it to be... but it goes right over the top of my safety vest and that's good, but a pain in the butt when I need to get to scissors etc, 'cos they are then covered by a bloody rain-coat... grumblebum...

Cheers Pete... Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Thats a fair old hike Jimbo, Trevs are hard task master. If he suggests a quick paddle to the Pearl Channel next Wednesday with the breeze at your back, might pay to make excuses.


Hi Paul... you know him pretty well... a couple of times he has suggested nipping across to Moreton from Bribie, and so far I've come up with the necessary excuses. I hope I can keep coming up with them.

Trev might be a hard task master, but he travels too slowly for me... I troll one lure and like to troll flat-out, whereas K1 hangs as many lures out back as he can find places to put his rods... I don't know how he can progress forwards with all that pressure working against him. I stop occasionally and drop a softie over while he catches up.

Cheers Paul... Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Dodge said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > is there a waterproof thin wetsuit you would recommend.
> ...


That sounds very interesting Richo... tho' wouldn't it get a trifle warm after a while?

Might look into it.

Cheers Richo... Jimbo

Keen effort fella's worthy of more fish but sometimes it's nice to just get out 
Cheers
Ant

Not wrong... gotta blow the cob-webs out, eh?

Cheers Ant... Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nanga59 said:


> G'day Jimbo
> 
> I swung past the park at Scarby on Wednesday to see if there were any brave souls in kayaks out in the briny. I noticed your car in the carpark at the southern end and suspected that the other young fellow would be therebouts as well. I continued and upon entering the northern carpark recognised a familiar vehicle that belongs to K1.
> 
> ...


Hi John... sprung again... I'll have to disguise the ol' Suzy... dead giveaway, eh?! It definitely was a K1 ballast losing exercise, and if fish were caught, so be it... he'll love the "other young chap" bit.

Yeah... that's the second Sebile I've lost to snags, but the first one I truly suspect was a cod that took the lure inside a hole in a Pumiceston Passage rock. I actually saw the rock up close, and the line went inside this big hole... I reckon that a trolled lure wouldn't have gone inside the hole, but would have caught on the outside of the rock.

I've replaced the last one which was just bloody snagged... after I wiped away the tears and forced a grin... (big sook!)the new one just carried on the good work and has caught tailor, snapper, yellowtail pike and jew... in just two trips.

Ya just gotta be happy with that!

It must have been around mid-day when you spied us on the foamy stuff... that was the only time we were in the Scarby area... and we didn't last long there before we came in.

See you on the water, John... Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

pipnosis said:


> Hi Jimbo,
> 
> I always love reading your posts.
> 
> ...


Hi Pip...

Drifting for snapper is really the way I like to fish... it really has me in its grip... however... I travel as fast as I can when changing places to drift... hanging the lure out behind just in case... snapper just don't seem to mind the pace, and anyway, some lures don't seem to work well at very slow trolls.

Nowadays, I seldom just troll all day as on this fat-burning exercise with "you-know-who," but do jewie/snapper/tailor runs through areas where I've caught fish before, and all those fish, plus others like estuary cod and all the mackerels seem to like the fast troll or I wouldn't catch them, hey?

The Koolie size is the 76mm diving between 6 and 12 feet version, and your guess is as good as mine as to just how deep it runs at any given pace... I cast out, and leave the bail-arm open until I think that's far enough, then click it over, hoping that I haven't got it travelling too deep for the country I'm trolling. I guess it's a feelie thing... if I feel it needs to dive deeper, I let out more line... if I'm in shallows, I just cast, click over the bail-arm and troll.

It seems to work, or to quote some famous feller... "Works f' me!"

I hope this hasn't confused you.

Cheers Pip... Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

grinner said:


> Is there a waterproof thin wetsuit you would recommend?
> 
> cheers pete


Pete have you been to Adreno at Deshon St/Wooloongabba? 
http://www.spearfishing.com.au/gear/pro ... ng_Wetsuit

I think better are the waterproof breathing layers, as on the AI you can go from cold and wet to warm and damp with a change of wind speed or direction. Being able to change is I think better than a wettie.
Try these pants/socks http://www.kokatat.com/products/bibs-an ... s-men.html

Then add a top...the only dilemma is whether to go neat fit for the top, and PFD over, _or_ base layer, PFD, then way oversize jacket on the outside.

Trevor


----------



## Jumaji (Aug 9, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > grinner said:
> ...


That sounds very interesting Richo... tho' wouldn't it get a trifle warm after a while?

Might look into it.

Cheers Richo... Jimbo

Hi Jimbo, just to add a bit to the motorcycle wet weather gear, I think almost any waterproof gear is going to make you warm paddling a kayak on a hot day by it's very nature. However on a cold day they are brilliant as they block out any wind. Usually they have a diagonal zip down the front and a mesh insert so it's fairly easy to slip the top down if you are getting uncomfortable. At less than a hundred bucks you will be hard pressed to find anything better. have a look at http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MOTORCYCLE-M ... 43b054b682 
Cheers Jim.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Jimbo,

A Koolie just arrived in the post. Its a 118mm LL in a gold colour. Supposed to dive to 43ft ! The reef around here is about 10m. So it should get down towards the bottom even on a slow troll. Cant wait to give it a go. Looks quality.

A friend here does paddling for fitness. He often hangs a big metal spinner on heavy handline out the back and brings home dinner, snapper, mackeral, kingies.

I have caught snapper here on metal spinners, plastics and hard bodies. I guess its "fish-eat-fish" out there ? When they are feeding they'll have a go at anything.

Pip


----------

